# Been lurking around here for while



## HomieSipes (May 17, 2022)

Been on here for a while, some really good threads here. I am currently sitting on my ass with a busted ankle. I work in oilfield and do some cutting when im on days off, nothing like yall do though. I was climbing down a ladder at work and fell from about 5 feet. Busted the fibula and the ankle bone, whatever thats called. Anyways, i read the "what was your worst injury" thread last night all 17 pages. These threads have convinced me to not even consider starting my ms362 until i get chaps. I had a close call years ago when i was young and really really stupid. I was helping a buddy cut a maple that was leaning towards his house probably 60ft tall or so. We tossed a rope up in and he was going to pull with his kabota when i started with back cut. Stupid, no clue at all what i was doing at all. I had a stihl 048 then. I did my notch, probably had a huge Dutchman in it. So started my back cut and tree popped and he started pulling, being STUPID i miss judged EVERYTHING,from the weight in tree top to the notch, to the back cut, EVERYTHING was wrong. So he started to pull and i must have cut though 1 side of the hinge totally and the tree gave a twist and i jumped backwards, saw still pinned wtfo and felt the bar glance off of my knee. Tree landed and started bucking it up. It was then that i felt the blood running into my boot. My buddys mom cleaned it up and taped it back up. My pride was hurt more than my knee was. I got EXTREMELY lucky it didn't do more damage, was a brand new chain. Since then i have learned A LOT about felling and bucking. Now i will stop and REALLY assess a situation before i even start my saw, but always been lax on the chaps. After spending some time on here and reading peoples accident stories, my saw is not even going to start until i get chaps.


----------

